# Advocate and Advocacy



## rheinha

Ola pessoal

ola pessoal estou querendo sugestoes da palavra Advocate and advocacy. Nossa ONG esta traduzindo o nosso website do ingles para o Portugues

Como traduz essa duas palavas:

Na nossa OGN temos advocates que defende e dao seu parecer sobre educacao especial. Os advocates eles defende o direito individual da crianca deficiente e sua educacao especial nas escolas. o advocate ele examina relatorios escolares da crianca e acompanha os pais a reunios para converssar sobre o progresso da crianca, servicos e programas. O avocate esta capacitado e conhece a lei de educaco especial dos estados unidos. E bom lembrar que Advocate nao e advodado


Escolha e melhor traducao ou outra palavra:

Advocate: Defensor, Consultor, Consultor Juridico em Educacao Especial 
Advocacy: Advocacia, Consultoria Juridica em Educacao Especial

obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## Outsider

Tenho visto "advocate" traduzido como "defensor" com frequência. Por exemplo, "animal rights advocate" seria "defensor dos direitos dos animais". Outra possibilidade é "promotor".

"Advocacy" é menos imediato de traduzir. Mas, se faz parte de uma expressão como "animal rights advocacy", eu não hesitaria em traduzir como "defesa dos direitos dos animais".


----------



## Rondnelly

Advocate: Advogado
Advocacy: Advocacia
It's simple =] I'm braziliam, this is the terms that we usually use ^^
Qualquer dúvida, me mande mensagem privada (sou fluente em português do brasil)


----------



## Dona Chicória

No caso ,creio que o melhor seria traduzir por Consultor, visto que o próprio texto diz que o profissional não é advogado, embora conheça as leis dos EUA.

E ainda que este profissional esteja promovendo a educação especial, Promotor é um cargo público no Brasil, a que se tem acesso, via de regra, por concurso.


----------



## Outsider

Rondnelly said:


> Advocate: Advogado
> Advocacy: Advocacia


Not usually. Normally, "advogado" means "lawyer", and "advocacia" means "law practice".
Only in unusual contexts, like in the set phrase "advogado do Diabo", can "advogado" be translated as "advocate".

I will give you, though, that "advocacia" _can_ translate "advocacy" in the context of an NGO. But "advogado" does not translate "advocate", in the same context.

At least in Portugal, at any rate.


----------



## Rondnelly

Sorry. But i'm braziliam and know how to use this terms.
If you want translate to brazilian portuguese, Advocate and advocacy is advogado and advocacia.


----------



## Outsider

If you say so.


----------



## Rondnelly

I Study portuguese in school ^_^.


----------



## andre luis

Dona Chicória said:


> No caso ,creio que o melhor seria traduzir por Consultor, visto que o próprio texto diz que o profissional não é advogado, embora conheça as leis dos EUA.
> 
> E ainda que este profissional esteja promovendo a educação especial, Promotor é um cargo público no Brasil, a que se tem acesso, via de regra, por concurso.


Concordo contigo...apesar de no Brasil,"defender alguém" ser tarefa de um advogado.Mas se na ONG já existir lawyer/barrister ficam duas tarefas iguais.Ainda:
"An *advocate* is one who speaks on behalf of another person, especially in a legal context." Poderia ser procurador também.


----------



## rheinha

> ADVOCACY  A noção de Advocacy aponta para uma ação coletiva, política, pública e embasada em valores e racionalidades. O termo inglês ainda não conquistou uma tradução própria na língua portuguesa. Diz respeito a uma ação de Advocacia e Defesa em um sentido público, e não em um sentido privado e comercializado. Um sentido público, no entanto, que emerge no âmbito da sociedade civil organizada e não do Estado.


O texto integral aqui.


----------



## rheinha

Outsider said:


> Tenho visto "advocate" traduzido como "defensor" com frequência. Por exemplo, "animal rights advocate" seria "defensor dos direitos dos animais". Outra possibilidade é "promotor".
> 
> "Advocacy" é menos imediato de traduzir. Mas, se faz parte de uma expressão como "animal rights advocacy", eu não hesitaria em traduzir como "defesa dos direitos dos animais".


 
Sim nesse sentido esta certo traduzir como defensor. Defensor de Animais 

Um Attorney nos estados unidos e um advocate, mas nem todos os que sao advocates e um Attorney. E o advogado e um defesor.
Mas se eu traduzi como Defensor em educacao especial as pessoas talves nao saiba diferenciar. E podem acabar pensando que Defensor e um advogado. 

ADVOCACYA noção de Advocacy aponta para uma ação coletiva, política, pública e embasada em valores e racionalidades. O termo inglês ainda não conquistou uma tradução própria na língua portuguesa. Diz respeito a uma ação de Advocacia e Defesa em um sentido público, e não em um sentido privado e comercializado. Um sentido público, no entanto, que emerge no âmbito da sociedade civil organizada e não do Estado.


----------



## coolbrowne

Aqui vai uma versão corrigida do texto (gramática e tal), não apenas a questão de advocate/advocacy.
"A nossa ONG dispoe de especialistas que defendem e dão parecer sobre educação especial. Tais especialistas defendem o direito individual da crianca deficiente e sua educação especial nas escolas. Eles examinam cadernetas escolares e acompanham os pais a reuniões para discutir o progresso da crianca, servicos e programas. O especialista é capacitado e conhece a lei americana de educação especial. _[Entretanto]_ é bom lembrar que um tal especialista não é um advogado."​1. In spite of the tempting similarity, I do concur with *Outsider* (see also *rheinha*'s 20th June 2008, 06:23 PM post). In Brazil, as well as in Portugal, "advogado" means attorney (duly licensed, i.e., admitted to the bar) and "advocacia" is the practice of law, except in specific expressions such as "Advogado do Diabo".
2. I have proposed "especialista", but *Dona Chicória*'s "consultor" could also be used.
3. You will notice the suggested addition of _[Entretanto]_ but that would require adding "However" to the original text, which should be an improvement (albeit modest).

Regards


----------



## Vimaranense

Agree with coolbrowne


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Fully agree with coolbrowne. Nice suggestion!


----------



## rheinha

obrigada pela sugestao




coolbrowne said:


> Aqui vai uma versão corrigida do texto (gramática e tal), não apenas a questão de advocate/advocacy.
> "A nossa ONG dispoe de especialistas que defendem e dão parecer sobre educação especial. Tais especialistas defendem o direito individual da crianca deficiente e sua educação especial nas escolas. Eles examinam cadernetas escolares e acompanham os pais a reuniões para discutir o progresso da crianca, servicos e programas. O especialista é capacitado e conhece a lei americana de educação especial. _[Entretanto]_ é bom lembrar que um tal especialista não é um advogado."​1. In spite of the tempting similarity, I do concur with *Outsider* (see also *rheinha*'s 20th June 2008, 06:23 PM post). In Brazil, as well as in Portugal, "advogado" means attorney (duly licensed, i.e., admitted to the bar) and "advocacia" is the practice of law, except in specific expressions such as "Advogado do Diabo".
> 2. I have proposed "especialista", but *Dona Chicória*'s "consultor" could also be used.
> 3. You will notice the suggested addition of _[Entretanto]_ but that would require adding "However" to the original text, which should be an improvement (albeit modest).
> 
> Regards


----------



## olivinha

Even though I am not _advocating_ any suggestion of translation (there are plenty already), just a little fyi, guys:
According to Aurélio:
Advogado: S. m. 
1. Bacharel em direito legalmente habilitado a advogar, i. e., a prestar assistência profissional a terceiros em assunto jurídico, defendendo-lhes os interesses, ou como consultor, ou como procurador em juízo[Cf. bacharel (2).] 
2. *Patrono, defensor, protetor, padroeiro*: Santa Bárbara, sede nossa advogada, valei-nos nesta tempestade. 
3. Intercessor, medianeiro, mediador.


----------



## coolbrowne

olivinha said:


> Even though I am not _advocating_ any suggestion of translation (there are plenty already), just a little fyi, guys:
> According to Aurélio:
> Advogado: S. m.
> 1. Bacharel em direito legalmente habilitado a advogar, i. e., a prestar assistência profissional a terceiros em assunto jurídico, defendendo-lhes os interesses, ou como consultor, ou como procurador em juízo[Cf. bacharel (2).]
> 2. *Patrono, defensor, protetor, padroeiro*: Santa Bárbara, sede nossa advogada, valei-nos nesta tempestade.
> 3. Intercessor, medianeiro, mediador.


 

Agora me vejo em situação difícil. Longe de mim desencorajar o uso de bons dicionários e gramáticas. Ao contrário, eu acho que são geralmente pouco usados. Deviam todo usá-los mais.

Dito isto, parece-me que o objetivo geral deste foro é ajudar os que perguntam. com isto em mente, muito embora a palavra "advogado" e semelhantes tenha uso documentado fora do contexto profissional do direito, se um site de ONG identificasse como "advogado" um ou mais de seus profissionais, sem que ele/ela o fosse profissionalmente, estaria a dita ONG em risco de ser acusada de disseminar falsa informação ou coisa do gênero. Este foi o meu raciocínio ao descartar as definições 2 e 3 desse verbete do Aurélio.

Permita uma pergunta? Tetuan é no Marrocos?

Obrigado.


----------



## olivinha

Completamenta de acordo com você, Cool, inclusive gostei da sua sugestão de tradução. 
Porém, quis incluir o meu_ fyi_ para confirmar que sim, que _advocado_ também possui a conotação de _defensor, patrono_, etc. como referência para futuras consultas.
Não queria criar caso, Cool.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal generalizou-se nos últimos vinte anos um termo que se aproxima do sentido que advocate tem em inglês: provedor. Claro que o Provedor de Justiça (o nosso "ombudsman" estatal) terá mais funções latas do que as indicadas por reinha. Mas, para além deste, começou a verificar-se o aparecimento duma grande variedade de "provedores", como os "provedores do cliente" das grandes empresas ou as pessoas que nas ONGs ou noutras organizações da sociedade civil têm por missão promover a defesa dum determinado interesse e que assim são designadas. Claro que não são advogados no sentido que a palavra tem em português e que, de resto, é uma designação protegida, no sentido de que não pode ser usada por pessoa não inscrita na respectiva Ordem.

O termo advogado tem geralmente, em português, o significado restrito de profissional da advocacia. Mesmo quando não tem, como é o caso da excepção que alguns foreiros invocam (o "advogado do diabo") trata-se, na sua origem, dum verdadeiro "advogado", visto que nos processos de canonização é o promotor encarregado de se opôr à santificação e de trazer ao processo todos os elementos que vão contra ela. A expressão, claro, adquiriu um significado mais vasto, mas na sua origem, como digo e a título de curiosidade, trata-se dum verdadeiro advogado.

Em todo o caso defensor, promotor ou eventualmente provedor são expressões que correspondem com razoável exactidão ao sentido em que advocate é usado neste contexto.


----------



## Sandradias

Hello all,
I'm studying Health and social care and the definition that they have for advocacy is "advocacy is about helping people to say what they want, and to secure their rights". 
Another way to say it is "trying to help people speak up for themselves" and "not trying to influence in any way what they're doing".

Hope it helps.
Sandra


----------



## almufadado

E o verbo "advogar" ainda existe no idioma.

 Na nossa OGN temos consultores que advogam e dão pareceres sobre a educação especial. Este consultores defendem os direitos individuais da crianca com necessidades especiais e promovem a sua educação especial nas escolas. Para além disso, estes especialistas examinam os relatórios escolares da crianca e acompanham os pais nas reuniões destinadas acompanhar o progresso da crianca, nos serviços e nos programas. Cada consultor está capacitado e é conhecedor das leis vigentes sobre educação especial nos Estados Unidos da América, apesar de não serem advogados.


----------



## Magdin

Interesting! Encontrei o mesmo problema traduzindo o termo "advocacy" no seguinte texto:
_
The International Federation of Home Economics has commenced it’s future-proofing strategy by focussing on questions of sustainability, advocacy and the active creation of preferred futures for Home Economics...

A_inda nao estou certa de como traduzir *advocacy*...  a leitura deste thread me faz crer que nao ha um termo em português que se equipare em significa ao termo em inglês. 

Usei "defensoria do interesse publico" - Alguma sugestão?


----------



## btonasse

Rondnelly said:


> Sorry. But i'm braziliam and know how to use this terms.
> If you want translate to brazilian portuguese, Advocate and advocacy is advogado and advocacia.



Please don't give wrong advice. I know this is an old post, but people can still see it.


----------



## btonasse

By the way, the term "advocacy" is commonly used in Brazil as-is in the ONG world when it specifically means something like "political activism/lobbying".


----------

